# Am I entitled To the Dole while working Parttime



## JAKA (31 May 2006)

Hi,

Just wondering can anyone help me, I am just back to work from maternity leave and am working parttime. The creche is costing a fortune so I was wondering am I entitled to dole money to cover the hours that I cant work?Or if I gave up work altogether can I claim the dole straight away.

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2006)

Possibly if you are unemployed 3 days out of 6, are available for and genuinely seeking employment during these days and meet the relevant _PRSI _(_Unemployment Benefit_) or means test (_Unemployment Assistance_) qualification criteria. See the Welfare website for more and perhaps contact your local _Welfare _office to investigate further and submit a claim for consideration. However I get the impression from your post that you can't work certain days/hours because you are otherwise engaged (childminding I presume?) in which case you would most likely fail the "genuinely available for and seeking work" qualification criterion for those periods.


----------

